# Inst. NVIDIA unter Debian



## marcoX (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne den Nvidia Treiber unter Debian 3.1 Sarge installieren,
habe aber leider einige Probs.!

Nach dem ich mit "Strg+Alt+F1" wechselte und dann "Root" geworden bin,
weiters den X-Server mit "init 3" beendete, bekomme ich beim Start von
"NVIDIA-Linux .... run" immer eine Fehlermeldung die so aussieht:*

ERROR: Installation has failed. Please see the file "/var/log/nvidia-installer.log"
for details. You may find suggestion on fixing installation problems in the README
available on the Linux driver download page at http://www.nvidia.com.*

Nun, in der nvidia-installer.log steht:*

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
creation time: Wed Jan 26 15:09:24 2005

option status:
  license pre-accepted    : false
  update                  : false
  force update            : false
  expert                  : false
  uninstall               : false
  driver info             : false
  no precompiled interface: false
  no ncurses color        : false
  query latest driver ver : false
  OpenGL header files     : false
  no questions            : false
  silent                  : false
  XFree86 install prefix  : /usr/X11R6
  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr
  Installer install prefix: /usr
  kernel source path      : (not specified)
  kernel install path     : (not specified)
  proc mount point        : /proc
  ui                      : (not specified)
  tmpdir                  : /tmp
  ftp site                : ftp://download.nvidia.com

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
-> The file '/tmp/.X0-lock' exists... an X server appears to be running
ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing. 
       For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER
       in the README available on the Linux driver download page at
http://www.nvidia.com.
ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions
       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux
       driver download page at http://www.nvidia.com.*


Mit *dpkg -l | grep kernel-source* schreibt er folgendes:_
ii  kernel-source- 2.6.8-12       Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8 with D_

folglich wäre die Kernel-source installiert, gell?

Allerdings schreibt er mir mit *uname -r* eine andere Version:_
2.6.8-1-686-smp_

Die Kernel-source hat er bei einem System-update selbst installiert!

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?
Danke

Marco


----------



## imweasel (26. Januar 2005)

marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
> -> The file '/tmp/.X0-lock' exists... an X server appears to be running
> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
> For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER
> ...



Hi,

also ob das wirklich an den (angeblich) fehlenden Sourcen liegt kann ich nicht sagen, aber er moniert einen immernoch laufenden X-Server... wenn du dir sicher bist, das kein X mehr läuft, kannst du das lockfile mal löschen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Januar 2005)

marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach dem ich mit "Strg+Alt+F1" wechselte und dann "Root" geworden bin,
> weiters den X-Server mit "init 3" beendete, ...



Also ich hab mit den init-Levels nie gross rumgespielt, und immer in die Konsole gebootet und bei Bedarf X gestartet.
Wird der X-Server denn ueberhaupt gekillt wenn man einfach nur den runlevel wechselt?
Also ich wuerde ja zur sicherheit einfach mal ein "killall X" oder "killall startx" (Prozesse checken) nachschieben um den wirklich abzuschiessen.


----------



## marcoX (26. Januar 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich wuerde ja zur sicherheit einfach mal ein "killall X" oder "killall startx" (Prozesse checken) nachschieben um den wirklich abzuschiessen.


Da schreibt er (bei beiden Befehlen): *kein Prozess abgebrochen*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Januar 2005)

Waren jetzt auch nur spontane Beispiele. Wie der Prozess jetzt wirklich heisst weiss ich nicht.
Aber ein "ps x" sollte Dir verraten ob X irgendwie noch laeuft.


----------



## marcoX (26. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eben erfahren, dass man X mit "/etc/init.d/ gdm stop" beendet.

Logfile:
*
Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
-> License accepted.
-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)
-> No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site;
   this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for
   your kernel.
ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. 
       Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
       kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the
       'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source
       files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the
       '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions
       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux
       driver download page at http://www.nvidia.com.
*

Scheinbar stimmt Kernel-source wirklich nicht!


----------



## marcoX (31. Januar 2005)

Hmm  ... 

kann mir bitte jemand erklären für was folgende "Kernels" sind:
*
kernel-image
kernel-patch
kernel-tree
kernel-headers*

Kann man unter Debian nicht einfach einen Kernel installieren?


----------



## ocb (1. Februar 2005)

Die nVidia-Treiber brauchen die Kernelquellen des _laufenden_ Kernels. Ich hab kein Debian, aber so kompliziert kann die Installation der entsprechenden Quellen ja nicht sein. Dann (falls noch nicht beim installieren geschehen) den /usr/src/linux Symlink anpassen und die Installation sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Februar 2005)

marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm  ...
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand erklären für was folgende "Kernels" sind:
> *
> ...



So wie ich das verstehe sind das folgende Dinge:
kernel-image -> das Image was beim Booten geladen wird
kernel-patch -> irgendein Patch zum Kernel, ich nehme an Distributionseigen
kernel-tree -> das wird der ganze Kernel-Quellcode sein
kernel-headers -> dies sind die Header-files die zum kompilieren von so gut wie jeder Software benoetigt wird


----------



## marcoX (1. Februar 2005)

ocb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die nVidia-Treiber brauchen die Kernelquellen des _laufenden_ Kernels. Ich hab kein Debian, aber so kompliziert kann die Installation der entsprechenden Quellen ja nicht sein. Dann (falls noch nicht beim installieren geschehen) den /usr/src/linux Symlink anpassen und die Installation sollte funktionieren.


Vielen Dank! Dein Tip war Gold wert! Es war wirklich einfacher als ich gedacht habe!
3 Dinge habe ich gemacht.
[1] Einen Link angelegt: ln -s kernel-headers-2.6.8-1-686-smp linux (Dein Tip)
[2] Den Treiber installiert
[3] Die XF86Config-4 geändert!

Das wars, jetzt läufts!   

Marco


----------



## jotome (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich bin mit dem gleichen Problem auf folgende Seite gestossen, die eine saubere Installation der Nvidia-Treiber unter Debian beschreibt:

http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html

Jo


----------

